

What are your favorite online courses? - james678

I have been participating in the &quot;History of the world since 1300&quot; at Coursera and find the content absolutely fascinating.<p>What are the other online courses that you can recommend to a fellow hacker?
======
thesingularity
I've done an AI course at Udacity -
[https://www.udacity.com/course/cs271](https://www.udacity.com/course/cs271)
\- I found it pretty good if you are interested in learning the very basics of
AI

~~~
scdsharp7
I also enjoyed their 3D Graphics programming course cs291.

------
james678
Link to course:
[https://www.coursera.org/course/wh1300](https://www.coursera.org/course/wh1300)

